# Global Internet Outage Over The Next 48 Hours....Could Be Used by LIBERALS !!



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

*Just a fair warning to all others, Liberals are known to utilize these types of *
*incidents to their perverse advantage.....*



*Global Internet Outage Over Next 48 Hours Could Affect Some Users, According To ICANN*

October 12, 2018

ICANN has scheduled the Root Zone Key Signing Key (KSK) Rollover for today, and it could affect some DNS users all over the world.

By Rolling the KSK, ICANN implies that a new cryptographic public and private key pair will be generated and the private key will be distributed to internet service providers, enterprise network administrators, and Domain Name System (DNS) resolver operators.


KSK Rollover operations began in October 2016 and were scheduled for October 2017. However, ICANN announced that the rollover has been postponed due to the fact that “a significant number of resolvers used by Internet Service Providers (ISPs) and Network Operators are not yet ready for the Key Rollover.”

A draft plan was announced on February 1, 2018, after receiving input from the community; October 11, 2018, was the date put forward to initiate the procedure. According to ICANN, the rollover is necessary to curb the rising number of cyber attacks.

In an official statement, Communications Regulatory Authority said: “To further clarify, some internet users might be affected if their network operators or Internet Service Providers (ISPs) have not prepared for this change. However, this impact can be avoided by enabling the appropriate system security extensions.”

Due to the ongoing maintenance work, some internet users could face issues in accessing web pages or making transactions over the next 48 hours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

Liberals scare you eh? For all the caterwauling and histrionics go through, you are just a frightened, small minded imp. I feel sorry for those who know you.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Liberals scare you eh? For all the caterwauling and histrionics go through, you are just a frightened, small minded imp. I feel sorry for those who know you.


It's all those liberals working for DARPA and DOD that created the internet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2018)

espola said:


> It's all those liberals working for DARPA and DOD that created the internet.


Idiot.
Everyone knows Al Gore created the internet.
(right after he created "global warming")


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Idiot.
> Everyone knows Al Gore created the internet.
> (right after he created "global warming")


You're stealing 4nos' work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

espola said:


> You're stealing 4nos' work.


They are all morphing into one insane, fascist leaning, blob of gullibility.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Liberals scare you eh? For all the caterwauling and histrionics go through, you are just a frightened, small minded imp. I feel sorry for those who know you.


*I guess I can see where your alcohol clouded " Pussyman " eyes got the words " Scare/Scared " out of*
*" Fair Warning ".....So it's ok my little pink flea bitten Rodent, we know your two little swollen " acres "*
*contained in that tiny little sack below that quivering tail are hurtin from the beatin you put them thru.....*
*Give your little pickle n nuts a break for awhile and do some proper research....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are all morphing into one insane, fascist leaning, blob of gullibility.


*Faster Rodent....faster...you'll feel a " Little " stress relief.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are all morphing into one insane, fascist leaning, blob of gullibility.


Is that what 2016 tells you?


----------

